

Best practices for getting sponsors for your hackathon - AlexeyMK
http://alexeymk.com/hosting-hackathons

======
randfish
Liked this post and certainly agree with the advice.

If anyone's planning a hackathon in Seattle, we'd love to contribute/sponsor
and possibly even host (if it's after-hours or on a weekend). Just drop me a
line - rand at seomoz dot org

------
marcc
Are resumes collected at a hackathon worth that much to a recruiter? It's an
honest question, I'm trying to find some good devs and haven't tried this
approach yet. I always assumed that the majority of people attending the
hackathons are either employed in job they love (startup) or aren't looking
(their own startup). I know they are the best and brightest to hire, but does
anyone have any feedback on if this works?

~~~
AlexeyMK
I'm not sure whether it would work in general, but at a university hackathon,
making the event a way to 'prove yourself to recruiters' helped us get a good
turn-out.

We didn't collect resumes during the hackathon (and in general, we didn't
permit any 'company pitches'), but about a week or two afterwards we sent out
an email saying "if you'd be interested in working at any of our sponsors
(<http://pennapps.com/our-sponsors/>), send us your resume and we'll forward
it on." This lead to (both times we've done this) about 50% resume turnout.

